
Ask HN: Is there a list of WWDC parties for 2017? - 66o
Is anyone aware of the list of the events accompanying WWDC this year?<p>Something like this list for the previous year: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;2016.wwdcparties.com&#x2F;parties&#x2F;
======
martywm
Here is an app link. I used them before and parties are already listed :)

Parties for WWDC by Genady Okrain
[https://appsto.re/us/InPC0.i](https://appsto.re/us/InPC0.i)

~~~
genadyo
:)

